
89 Ways to Kick Start Your Hacking - pierrefar
http://effectize.com/become-coolest-programmer
======
gruseom
I'm beginning to think that the following sets are mutually exclusive:

    
    
      1. people who make web pages called "[1-9][0-9]* Ways To .+"
      
      2. good hackers ∪ people I want to read
    

Anybody have a counterexample?

------
kaens
I don't see how this list is going to be helping a "beginner" at all. It's
"89" items that all boil down to "Read code, write code, study techniques for
abstraction", which in turn boils down (roughly) to "practice" - which is the
same thing you need to do to get better at, or master, any activity.

------
ivanstojic
5.3 # Consider taking the SCJA or SCJP exams

WHAT?!

------
bloch
Any list above 5 items signals that the writer hasn't done what is really
valuable for the reader: Preselected and prioritized the material.

89 items is just camuflaged information overload.

------
macco
Why has it always a certain number? 7 Tips To Get Rich. 15.4 Ways To Get
Smarter. 89 Ways to Kick Start Your Hacking. 28 Secrets To Be Whatever.

~~~
jncraton
It's hard to have an instantiated and filled list with an undefined number of
items.

------
stevesmith155
excellent?

~~~
KLAW
89 way to kickstart your grammar, etc

------
cbrinker
Is it just me or do a lot of these points contradict themselves right after
being said?

-Being driven and lazy at the same time.

-Extreme optimism

-Extreme pessimism

-Being good at math

-Having good communications skills

~~~
KLAW
This is a sure sign of a sociopath, which explains a lot about my most geeky
friends.

